# How do I become a PML?



## anadian (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm an S&E TL who would much rather spend my time fixing or maintaining something, and have some talents in doing such things thru hobbies or home improvement projects. Playing traffic cop all day ("line directing"), babysitting TMs who don't take their job seriously who will ghost us way before HR says it's ok to term them and playing impromptu psychologist to needy/unstable Karens just isn't my thing, not going to lie or beat around the bush about that. What qualifications does a PML need? What/how are they trained? How should I express my interest?


----------



## lifeblows10 (Dec 15, 2020)

anadian said:


> I'm an S&E TL who would much rather spend my time fixing or maintaining something, and have some talents in doing such things thru hobbies or home improvement projects. Playing traffic cop all day ("line directing"), babysitting TMs who don't take their job seriously who will ghost us way before HR says it's ok to term them and playing impromptu psychologist to needy/unstable Karens just isn't my thing, not going to lie or beat around the bush about that. What qualifications does a PML need? What/how are they trained? How should I express my interest?


I’d recommend talking to your current PML and seeing if they would introduce you to your PMBP... that’d go a way in at least making it known you’re interested.

As for the rest of it, there are no specific qualifications that I know of that you’d need, and they are trained in house. If you are somewhat handy, you likely be OK.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 16, 2020)

Definitely speak with your PML.  You should be willing to move stores too.  Seems like they are always trying to get people on our district bench.


----------

